# At what age is a puppy considered fully grown?



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

My Maggie will be 8 months old tomorrow and weighing at last weighed 43.3 pounds a couple of weeks ago. My DH as of late has been making concerning comments regarding Maggie's size. I know that slow growth is best, but just wondering at what age is growth considered complete? Maggie's mother is about 55 pounds and her father about 80 pounds. The vet thought Maggie would then be around 60 - 65 pounds. Maggie is very fit at this point and I want to keep her that way. Thanks~


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*good topic for discussion*

I have wondered about this my self and have read so many different opinions regarding when a Golden is physically mature, etc.

I think about this mostly when trying to decide about food choices and amounts. Piper will be one on August 15 and he still eats puppy food.

There are folks who feed puppy food past one year and others who switch at six or seven months. It's all very confusing.

When I go for the one year check up, I'll chat up my vet once again. But then, I get the idea he thinks I worry too much.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

And those who never put their pups, on puppyfood,like me!.
I consider a pup,adult at a year old but weight will still add on,till they are 2 or 3 yrs old,depending on gender and line!.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My Tango was a big baby pup, but maxed out at 55 pounds as an adult. She was about 50 pounds at 8 months. At 8 months, my Copley was 72 pounds( and now 75 lbs at 9 months, and the vet says he is a few pounds too thin- wants to see him at 77 right now. It's crazy how they vary in bone density and muscle, as well as height.


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

Murphy was the biggest puppy in his litter and everyone thought he was HUGE when he was a baby. When he was 10 or 11 weeks, the vet guessed that he might top out at 80+. But now, at 16 months he is 55lbs. He is very muscular, just not very tall. His father was 75lbs so I can see him filling out a bit more and ending up around 65lbs, but no idea if that will happen since he hasn't gained any weight in the last 4 months.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Pups become adults at 12 months but continue to mature for several years after. Just because they are classed as adults doesnt make them grown ups - a bit like humans!!


----------

